# Problem mit Samsung SyncMaster P2350



## FirstB (18. September 2009)

Hi,

ich hab n problem mit meinem Monitor. Wie schon in der Überschrift steht ist es ein Syncmaster P2350. Ich bin absolut begeistert von dem Ding und es läuft auch bestens bis auf eines. Wenn ich im Windows (Vista Home Premium) die Bilderanzeige öffne (ich weiß nicht wie das heißt ich glaub Bild und Fax anzeige) dann wird das Bild gelb, der Rest des Monitors bleibt allerdings perfekt weiß.

Ist schwierig zu erklären deswegen hab ich mal ein Bild angehängt um das zu verdeutlichen. Ich hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert aber ich komm nicht dahinter was das verursacht. Es ist auf alle Fälle extrem nervig das ich mir keine Bilder mehr anschauen kann da die Farben total verfälscht werden. 

Ich hoffe irgendjemand hier kann mir helfen oder Tipps geben wie ich das beheben kann.

Grüsse
FirstB


----------



## XFX-Rocker (18. September 2009)

Hi!

Das liegt nicht am Monitor . Setzt Win neu auf etc aber liegt nicht am Monitor 

MfG

E: Hat er keine Modus veränderung ? Game,Film etc ? spiel da ma dran rum


----------



## FirstB (18. September 2009)

Die Einstellungen hab ich schon alle zigmal durch probiert auch Graka Treiber neu installiert etc.

Das einzigste was ich mir noch denken könnte is das irgendwas im Graka Treibermenü falsch eingestellt is... aber ich kann mir nicht denken was :/ (Hab ne GeForce 8800 GTX mitm neuesten Treiber (190.62)

Grüsse
FirstB


----------



## peterpan361 (20. September 2009)

hast du die treiber von dem tft installiert?


----------



## FirstB (21. September 2009)

Ja Treiber hab ich installiert (erfolglos) und auch den Monitor mit Natural Color Pro eingestellt (auch erfolglos)


----------



## peterpan361 (21. September 2009)

Ich hab zwar den TFT nicht, aber ich kann dir sagen, das es an den treibern liegt.
Ich hatte auch mal das problem mit meinem LG als ich die Treiber installiert habe.
Du musste bei SYSTEMSTEUERUNG--->FARBVERWALTUNG--->Erweitert alles auf Systemstandart machen.


----------



## FirstB (21. September 2009)

hab grad mal geschaut dort steht alles auf Systemstandart :/

Edit: Mir is auch aufgefallen das das nur bei Bildern auftritt. Wenn ich ein Video anschau mit diesem "Programm" is die Farbe normal :/


----------



## Seb (22. September 2009)

Komisch ist ja auch, dass es nur bei der "Bild und Fax Anzeige" ist. 
Da sollte man mal schaun, ob da evtl. irgendwas bei der Darstellung dieses einzelnen Programms verändert wurde. Ich glaub nicht, dass das ein generelles Treiberproblem ist.
Dann müsste es ja eigtl. nicht nur bei der Bildanzeige vorkommen..


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. September 2009)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich bei meinem P2250 auch.

Es hat sich aufgelöst als ich die Graka mal gewechselt habe , also die Point of View raus und die Zotac rein. Nun ist die Point of View wieder drin und es ist alles weiß was weiß sein soll.

Ich würde dir empfehlen , Treiber deinstallieren und vielleicht mal einen älteren testen.


Mfg Micha


----------



## FirstB (23. September 2009)

hm.. ja ok müsste ja eh bald n neuer kommen von nvidia dann test ich mal.


----------

